# Some of my afghan pigeons



## beastmode1 (Mar 10, 2012)

http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s442/fricojack/?action=view&current=IMG_0276.jpg
http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s442/fricojack/?action=view&current=IMG_0274.jpg
http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s442/fricojack/?action=view&current=IMG_0277.jpg
http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s442/fricojack/?action=view&current=IMG_0273.jpg
http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s442/fricojack/?action=view&current=IMG_0278.jpg


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Color bred or flying type?*

Hello thanks for posting. They look like they can fly. That chicken wire enclosure does not look safe(raccoon proof). Are your birds for show? Thank you.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Good looking birds!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice birds, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great looking birds  Shirazi are flown in the middle east. They are related to Lahores.


----------



## beastmode1 (Mar 10, 2012)

they are smaller than lahor birds. They are the same size as racing pigeons. 
some of them can fly good depending on the bloodline but thy are show birds. i have one that flys with my iranian high flyers. I dont fly most of these because they cost me alot of money to bring them. I dont know anyone else in the US that has these birds.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Afgan birds*

I dont know anyone else in the US that has these birds.[/QUOTE]
I saw an ad in my area, are you interesed?


----------



## beastmode1 (Mar 10, 2012)

give me the number hamlet and i am located in san diego ca


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

hamlet said:


> I dont know anyone else in the US that has these birds.


I saw an ad in my area, are you interesed?[/QUOTE]

I am interested as well.


Yeah I figured they were smaller than Lahores being a flying breed, but they are still related  I think Shirazi were a big part in creating the Lahores over there, which turned into the big ones we have here.


----------

